# Plant ID's. Need them ASAP.



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey I have a few plants I need ID's on. If you can help out thanks a lot.

I have a few pics, and I will do my best to describe them too.

Number 1

















It looks like a clover on a long thin stem.

Number 2

























This is also a stem plant. It is light green with soft pink veins in the leaves. It looks like some sort of Hygro, but I could be way off. The leaves on some of the plants are about 1" to 2" long.

Number 3

































The leaves are about 2" long and dark green on the top and maroon/brown on the underside. This is also a stem plant.

Number 4









Thick stem with short broad bright green leaves.

Number 5

















Long thin leaves that are a light green. They look wavy to me, like an undulata plant, if that makes sense. Another stem plant.

Number 6

















Floating plant.

If this helps at all, all of these plants are from a lowtech dirt tank. Any help would be great. Thanks all.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#1 looks like _Hydrocotyle_ cf. _tripartita_ (aka 'Japan'). Species still uncertain (cf. means that) Or, _H. sipthorpioides_.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=142&category=genus&spec=Hydrocotyle
#2 _Hygrophila polysperma_ 'Sunset'
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=35&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila
#3 _Ludwigia repens_ x _Ludwigia arcuata_
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=319&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia
#4 hard to say for sure from the photo, but looks like _Bacopa caroliniana_. Does it have a lemony scent?
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=124&category=genus&spec=Bacopa
#5 _Hygrophila polysperma_
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=75&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila
#6 _Limnobium laevigatum_
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=61&category=genus&spec=Limnobium


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> #1 looks like _Hydrocotyle_ cf. _tripartita_ (aka 'Japan'). Species still uncertain (cf. means that) Or, _H. sipthorpioides_.
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=142&category=genus&spec=Hydrocotyle
> #2 _Hygrophila polysperma_ 'Sunset'
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=35&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila
> ...


#1 Someone else said sipthorpiodes as well.
#2 Got that one as well.
#3 Got that one as well.
#4 Not sure about the scent, and now it is in the water, but someone else said Bacopa caroliniana too.
#5 Didn't know that one, thanks.
#6 Is that frogbit?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, frogbit. There's more than one species, but the common name is usually applied to that one.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> Yes, frogbit. There's more than one species, but the common name is usually applied to that one.


Thank you for all the help. And the links. That will help me out even more.


----------



## niptek (Aug 29, 2009)

Plant #1 is Hydrocotyle verticillata (true form)


----------



## niptek (Aug 29, 2009)

and #3 Ludwigia repens x Ludwigia arcuata

#6 is Duckweed


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

niptek said:


> Plant #1 is Hydrocotyle verticillata (true form)


That has leaves that are completely round.

And that's awfully big for duckweed.


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

No 6 looks an awful lot like a giant form of duckweed I used to have. It had a reddish underside in high light and clumped out like that when it overran the tank. Frogbit is normally considerable larger and mine has always lacked the redddish underside of the giant duckweed( scientific name escapes me at the moment) Fortunately, I eventually got rid of the duckweed. 

It is really easy to tell difference between the two plants emersed. Frogbit grows much larger emeresed in my experience than it does floating in an aquarium and the leaf structure changes to a denser and more riigid form. Duckweed stays about the same size. I agree with Cavan there, but as there is no frame of reference in photo six as far as relative size is concerned, I am still not sure which one it is. If you can take a photo of one top side and upside down next to a penny or a dime it be easier for me to ID it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You are probably thinking of _Spirodela polyrhiza_. It is not that. Frogbit has very spongy leaves, and you can see that on a few overturned leaves on the right side of the bottom photo. You can also see the petiole attaching to the leaf; _Spirodela_ does not have them. As for the size, you can see some _Ludwigia_ in the photo for reference. There's no question for me what that plant is.


----------

